
GKS – The First Graphics Standard - Someone
http://www.chilton-computing.org.uk/acd/literature/reports/p003.htm
======
Someone
(Full spec at
[http://ro.uow.edu.au/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1060&contex...](http://ro.uow.edu.au/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1060&context=compsciwp))

